
The Future of Open Source Software Is in Doubt  - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-future-of-open-source-software-is-in-doubt-microsoft-is-the-elephant-in-the-room-and-ibm-4df9b6d62570
======
andy32j3b
I do not think it is possible to stop the development of Open Source software
It's above our control

